# Love Valencia | Spain



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## racso380 (Aug 20, 2007)

wow!!!! well done, Anacleta!!! Show Valencia to the world! I love my city too


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

It's a very nice city, and Calatrava's buildings are fantastic.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice new thread....thanks for the beautiful pics ..:cheers:


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

U r welcome! More pics will come!


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Vaya cambio más impresionante ha tenido Valencia en los últimos 20 años entre la recuperación del Turia, la ciudad de las artes y las ciencias... bonitas fotos


----------



## racso380 (Aug 20, 2007)

MaTech said:


> Vaya cambio más impresionante ha tenido Valencia en los últimos 20 años entre la recuperación del Turia, la ciudad de las artes y las ciencias... bonitas fotos


Si q es verdad!!!!  (that's true!!!)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And those night ones are also great :cheers:


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice Pics!


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

I am glad u like them


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

This week it is the *Valencia Open 500*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great shots from Valencia


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely pics of Valencia, a nice mix of the past and the modern..kay:


----------



## trott007 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow !!!!!!

Amazing Pictures, 
Its first time see this pics. I like this City...
This pics quality is very HD.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

valencia is magnificent!


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

Last pictures are from the big celebrations of the city called LasFallas which take place in March... I will show you more about it in the coming days


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Great job Anacleta! i love Vlc too  i'm pretty sure that i'll return someday.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

I am glad u like the pics :cheers1:































































































































Pics by TheBaal


----------



## Vlc_88 (Feb 18, 2012)

^^^^^^ amazing!!!!

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stromboli (Sep 17, 2004)

Una enciclopedia ilustrada de la ciudad. :cheers:

Gracias.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice selection of photos from beautiful Valencia...:cheers:


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

barrio del Cabañal, Valencia. Popular Architecture.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Torres de Serranos, Valencia, spain


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

:nuts:


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

the pics too big!!!


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

nice pic


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great updates...:cheers2:


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

U are wellcome


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

anacleta said:


> GREAT JOB ANACLETA !!!
> 
> I must come again to Valencia.
> I love Fallas and that in this photo, la Mascleta :banana:
> ...


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

hehehe thanks! Yep, that is the Mascleta


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Valencia


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

kay:

Beautiful Place !

How I haven't ever been there :bash:


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Good job, anacleta! Modern architecture in Valencia looks very modern!  kay:


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

DS-19 said:


> kay:
> 
> Beautiful Place !
> 
> How I haven't ever been there :bash:


Because it´s the hidden treasure of the mediterranean :cheers:



Dakaro said:


> Good job, anacleta! Modern architecture in Valencia looks very modern!  kay:


Thanks Dakaro


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

anacleta said:


> Because it´s the hidden treasure of the mediterranean :cheers:


Well I know Valencia very well, although before they built the Ciudad de las Ciencias.
But I don't know how I didn't go to Plaza redonda !!! I was there nearly thousands but never inside :nuts:

I hope next "Fallas" I will come


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

anacleta said:


> :eek2: Pero bueno ! Es que yo era ciego cuando he estado en Valencia ???
> 
> Como yo nunca estuve delante de esta joya ?
> 
> ...


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

^^Yes, it is the Marques de dos Aguas palace


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

*Beautiful Spain*

Thanks for these great photos. Spain has so many beautiful cities and it's historic architecture ranks among my favourite. Have not been to Valencia yet but these photos have inspired me to go there soon.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing....


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xadro/5624389834/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jallido/7178348365/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniomarinsegovia/4378606572/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rainer_brockhaus/5527099325/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nevspinger/6642058657/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6794746741/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6794746901/in/photostream/


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ciudadartesyciencias/6856995852/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

what a beautiful city


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

thxs for the pics!


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------

